# puritans view of creation?



## thistle93 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi! Do you know if all Puritans believed in:

1) young earth

2) literal 6 days creation

Or did any have various view ie. (old earth, gap theory Gen 1:1-1:2)?
Or was this something that many did not write upon?

If you know of any Puritans dealing with these topics, I would be interested to know.

Thank you!

For His Glory-
Matthew Wilson


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Feb 1, 2010)

I think the Puritans were almost fully young earth; six day 144 hour creation (or thereabouts; Lightfoot adds half a day). See the book below (full disclosure; I helped with some of the research for David Hall, but I don't get any royalties or anything ).
Amazon.com: The Genesis Debate : Three Views on the Days of Creation (9780970224507): J. Ligon Duncan III, David W. Hall, Hugh Ross, Gleason L. Archer, Lee Irons, Meredith G. Kline, David G. Hagopian: Books


----------



## ColdSilverMoon (Feb 2, 2010)

The Puritans clearly believed in a 6-day creation week, but not necessarily 24 hour days. Most did believe in 24-hour days, but not all...


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Feb 2, 2010)

Echo? Apart from Lightfoot who makes day 1 36 hours, I think a literal 24 hour day six day creation week was almost without exception. There were no non literal views for instance.


----------



## Jon Peters (Feb 2, 2010)

NaphtaliPress said:


> I think the Puritans were almost fully young earth; six day 144 hour creation (or thereabouts; Lightfoot adds half a day). See the book below (full disclosure; I helped with some of the research for David Hall, but I don't get any royalties or anything ).
> Amazon.com: The Genesis Debate : Three Views on the Days of Creation (9780970224507): J. Ligon Duncan III, David W. Hall, Hugh Ross, Gleason L. Archer, Lee Irons, Meredith G. Kline, David G. Hagopian: Books



Good book!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Feb 2, 2010)

I think so (I get a mention in a footnote ).


Jon Peters said:


> NaphtaliPress said:
> 
> 
> > I think the Puritans were almost fully young earth; six day 144 hour creation (or thereabouts; Lightfoot adds half a day). See the book below (full disclosure; I helped with some of the research for David Hall, but I don't get any royalties or anything ).
> ...


----------

